# advice?



## tonyuser69 (Jan 24, 2015)

My wife, I and our Bedlington-whippet cross (lurcher) dog would like to move to southern Spain within the next 6-9 months. After selling our home in Cornwall UK we plan to initially rent for 6 months then if all ok buy a property. Hopefully not having to return to UK with tail between our legs! Our big concern is if the dog will adapt and cope with the warmer temperature, particularly summer months. Then there is the dreaded ‘rabies’ jab (various scarry web threads on after effects of rabies vaccine). How are dogs received in southern Spain, dog walking areas etc? Our dog is raw fed so would need a good butchers. Am looking at 2 provinces, Murcia (Sucina area) and Almeria (Albox, Huevcal-overa area) where property prices seem ridiculously low. We want to make new friends so area with good ex-pat community. I would really welcome any advice / comments negative or positive from ex-pats who have recently moved to Spain with dogs from UK. Although I know my wife and I will like the climate and lifestyle if our dog is unhappy and not well it would make it unenjoyable for us.
Many thanks


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I would be much more concerned about leishmania than about the rabies jab. Call me ignorant but I've never heard of a dog (or cat) having a reaction to the rabies jab. But I _have_ seen plenty of dogs here lose their life to leishmania. Our dog wears a Scalibor collar, has Advantix applied every 3-4 weeks, and gets the leishmania jab. She also stays in at night. All of that doesn't guarantee that she'll stay free of leishmania, but it's the best we can do. 

As for the heat, your dog should be fine as long as you don't exercise him in the heat of the day and keep him out of the direct sun. You can also give him a wading pool or a sprinkler to play in or hose him down. My dog loves those things - but she is a Spanish water dog.

I can't comment on the raw feeding because we go with quibble.

As for dog walking, we live near olive groves with dirt roads through them where many people (including us) take their dogs and let them run off lead. Strictly speaking it is illegal because dogs are supposed to be on a lead at all times, but at least in the olive groves the law isn't enforced. We have no dog parks or other designated dog areas around. I think this is very much a regional thing, with some areas having better set-ups for dogs. 

I've found that in general Spaniards love dogs but at the same time they can be quite negligent with them. You see lots of stray and abandoned animals about. 

I'm sure other posters here will have more to add because there are lots of dog lovers on this forum.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Tony first don't get bitten by Spanish tax. Selling your house (unless at a loss) and moving to Spain ideally from a financial viewpoint need to be in distinct tax years.

But just wanted to say great to see your concern for your four legged friend. And if CDS proves too hot don't forget the north of Spain as an alternative


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

alborino said:


> Tony first don't get bitten by Spanish tax. Selling your house (unless at a loss) and moving to Spain ideally from a financial viewpoint need to be in distinct tax years.
> 
> But just wanted to say great to see your concern for your four legged friend. And if CDS proves too hot don't forget the north of Spain as an alternative



Or the Canary Islands


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> I would be much more concerned about leishmania than about the rabies jab. Call me ignorant but I've never heard of a dog (or cat) having a reaction to the rabies jab. But I _have_ seen plenty of dogs here lose their life to leishmania.
> Same here
> Our dog wears a Scalibor collar, has Advantix applied every 3-4 weeks, and gets the leishmania jab. She also stays in at night. All of that doesn't guarantee that she'll stay free of leishmania, but it's the best we can do.
> I thought there was a season for leishmania ie spring/ summer
> ...


***


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Or the Canary Islands


Nothing keeps a good man down Hepa. I hope the tourist board payments are still arriving 

Having said that my step daughter's dog (see Avatar) loves swimming in the sea at the doggie beach in Tenerife near the south airport. But he was born on the island  But for Tony worth checking dog allowed beaches if that is your thing.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Originally Posted by kalohi
> 
> Our dog wears a Scalibor collar, has Advantix applied every 3-4 weeks, and gets the leishmania jab. She also stays in at night. All of that doesn't guarantee that she'll stay free of leishmania, but it's the best we can do.
> I thought there was a season for leishmania ie spring/ summer


My vet says around here the season is March-October. That's only 4 months without worrying about leishmania, although the vet says it's worth using the collar and/or Advantix all year to protect against fleas and ticks. 



Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't comment on the raw feeding because we go with quibble.
> As do we, but there are threads on the forum about it


 Of course I meant kibble. Why did I type quibble?


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

From what I have read on the subject of Leishmania the sandfly is most active between 2 and 4 in the morning from April to October. ie when the nighttime temperatures start to rise
Below a quote from animal care in Spain

It is very difficult to prevent leishmaniosis 100%, because sand flies are so very tiny they can even penetrate mosquito netting, but there are 3 key points to help avoid risk of infection.
A. Dogs should be kept inside at night to reduce exposure to sand fly bites.
B. Provide your dog with a special anti-sand fly collar which is proven to be more effective than other insecticides. Start in March with the collar application and maintain it until the end of November (ask your vet for the correct collar).
C. A yearly blood test to make sure your dog has not contracted this disease.
There is still no vaccination against leishmaniosis, but investigation into this subject is advancing.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We brought our Ridgeback in December six years ago from sub-zero temperatures in Prague where we were then living to Southern Andalucia with no problems whatsoever.
What has been said above about the rabies vaccination is very true. I used to volunteer at a dog rescue charity and all our dogs were vaccinated , it's the law.
Leishmania is a disease which currently cannot be cured but which can be treated relatively inexpensively and there is no reason why a dog with this disease receiving medication should not have a normal lifespan. 
The other hazard is the dreaded caterpillar procession.
Spain has strict rules about Dangerous and Potentially Dangerous breeds. In Andalucia there are seven named breeds. For these dogs there are certain procedures you must go through. All dogs must be on a lead in public places and dogs over 25kg and with certain characteristics but not on the named list are deemed 'potentially dangerous' and must be on the lead and muzzled in public places.
You can find out about this on the net.
These laws are ignored, far too often. As well as our Ridgeback, a big boy, we have a rescued Cane Corso who is rather stunted for her breed because of being badly treated and used as a breeding machine. When walking them they are both leashed and muzzled and I must say I am sick of dog owners who allow their dogs to run all over the place, usually telling us It's alright,my dog's OK'. Our Ridgeback has been bitten several times by smaller dogs and hasn't retaliated - yet. If one day he snaps and bites back, he'll be seen as the aggressor as he's big.
We let the two dogs run free on the campo very early in the morning when no-one's about, but if we do come across another lunatic dog walker at six a.m. out in the wilds we put both dogs on the leash.
Courtesy and responsibility are sadly lacking in more than a few owners but all in all Spain is a great country for dogs of all breeds and sizes.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Gareth54 said:


> From what I have read on the subject of Leishmania the sandfly is most active between 2 and 4 in the morning from April to October. ie when the nighttime temperatures start to rise
> Below a quote from animal care in Spain
> 
> It is very difficult to prevent leishmaniosis 100%, because sand flies are so very tiny they can even penetrate mosquito netting, but there are 3 key points to help avoid risk of infection.
> ...


There is now a vaccination against leishmaniosis. It became available in 2012 and has proved very effective but it is expensive. Being mean, I turned down the invitation to have my dog vaccinated and the next blood test revealed that she had the disease! Luckily, it was detected early and was cured, but at a cost of over €200, so a false economy turning down the chance of the vaccine! Once the dog has had the disease the vaccination won´t work, so now we give a new preventative medicine called Leisguard, as well as keeping a Scalibor collar on her from March to November. As well as the sand fly menace, be aware of processionary caterpillars from mid January through to the end of March. They are lethal to dogs. A dog can die within 20 minutes of contact with the caterpillars without an injection from a vet, so very nasty. Watch out for white cotton-wool like nests in pine trees, from which they leave in procession and can be seen on roads and paths. As for the heat, we brought a GSD from the UK to Spain and she would just find a shady spot and have a long siesta. Just make sure the dog has a cool, shady place to sleep and, of course, plenty of water to drink.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Actually there is a vaccine, although it's expensive and also rather controversial.

...Ooops, just saw the previous posting. We were posting at the same time.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tonyuser69 said:


> My wife, I and our Bedlington-whippet cross (lurcher) dog would like to move to southern Spain within the next 6-9 months. After selling our home in Cornwall UK we plan to initially rent for 6 months then if all ok buy a property. Hopefully not having to return to UK with tail between our legs! Our big concern is if the dog will adapt and cope with the warmer temperature, particularly summer months. Then there is the dreaded ‘rabies’ jab (various scarry web threads on after effects of rabies vaccine). How are dogs received in southern Spain, dog walking areas etc? Our dog is raw fed so would need a good butchers. Am looking at 2 provinces, Murcia (Sucina area) and Almeria (Albox, Huevcal-overa area) where property prices seem ridiculously low. We want to make new friends so area with good ex-pat community. I would really welcome any advice / comments negative or positive from ex-pats who have recently moved to Spain with dogs from UK. Although I know my wife and I will like the climate and lifestyle if our dog is unhappy and not well it would make it unenjoyable for us.
> Many thanks


Please see my reply to Gareth 54. We brought our GSD from Cornwall to Spain by car in 2008. The rabies jab caused no problems and she loved her time here in the inland Costa Blanca mountains (where property is also very cheap). Unfortunately, like our two previous GSDs, she developed serious hip problems and had to be put down at the age of 12, but she enjoyed four very happy years in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> My vet says around here the season is March-October. That's only 4 months without worrying about leishmania, although the vet says it's worth using the collar and/or Advantix all year to protect against fleas and ticks.
> 
> Of course I meant kibble. Why did I type quibble?


I thought it was "American"! In fact in the UK people didn't used to say kibble either; it was just dried dog food. I'm not sure what the correct terminology is nowadays...


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> These laws are ignored, far too often. As well as our Ridgeback, a big boy, we have a rescued Cane Corso who is rather stunted for her breed because of being badly treated and used as a breeding machine. When walking them they are both leashed and muzzled and I must say I am sick of dog owners who allow their dogs to run all over the place, usually telling us It's alright,my dog's OK'.


Mary are there beaches near you where dogs can go? I'd assume limited on time of year but I'd find it rather sad not to take my dogs to the beach from time to time. In our search between Cadiz and Malage I get the feeling Cadiz offers greater flexibility in this regard and wandering on the beach or in the campo will be important to us and we will not be driving which limits our scope.

And in general is keeping a dog in Spain harder than in the UK? 

ps: I looked a Adana (dog rescue Estepona) and the only sad aspects were some dogs have been there a considerable time, and that most adopted dogs were puppies. The latter to be expected to some degree I guess but it does seem extreme to me.

Of course the great thing about rescue centres is you can go along and get to know dogs and them you but my wife will never visit. If she did she would try and bring them all home


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Here (Jaén Province) rabies vaccinated dogs are required to have a visible colour coded (by year) tag on their collars.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Here (Jaén Province) rabies vaccinated dogs are required to have a visible colour coded (by year) tag on their collars.


It's the same here in Seville. I suspect it's the law in all of Andalucia. In all of Spain?


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Here (Jaén Province) rabies vaccinated dogs are required to have a visible colour coded (by year) tag on their collars.


In Holland it's stamped in her passport and is valid for 3 years, will ask when I go back in the summer if I must have that for Spain. One Europe and every country completely different rules and regs !! Thought the idea of the European nations was to eradicate that


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> It's the same here in Seville. I suspect it's the law in all of Andalucia. In all of Spain?


Same in Madrid


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gareth54 said:


> In Holland it's stamped in her passport and is valid for 3 years, will ask when I go back in the summer if I must have that for Spain. One Europe and every country completely different rules and regs !! Thought the idea of the European nations was to eradicate that


In Spain it has to be renewed every year and Yes it is also in the passport. I am quite content that each country has protection against what it sees as the perceived risk.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dogs*



alborino said:


> Mary are there beaches near you where dogs can go? I'd assume limited on time of year but I'd find it rather sad not to take my dogs to the beach from time to time. In our search between Cadiz and Malage I get the feeling Cadiz offers greater flexibility in this regard and wandering on the beach or in the campo will be important to us and we will not be driving which limits our scope.
> 
> And in general is keeping a dog in Spain harder than in the UK?
> 
> ...


In Cadiz, the city, one is not supposed to see dogs on the beach, but in the winter I have seen a few. However, in Chiclana, dogs are allowed from October until March.


----------



## dandyman (Feb 22, 2014)

alborino said:


> Tony first don't get bitten by Spanish tax. Selling your house (unless at a loss) and moving to Spain ideally from a financial viewpoint need to be in distinct tax years.
> 
> But just wanted to say great to see your concern for your four legged friend. And if CDS proves too hot don't forget the north of Spain as an alternative


Alborino, can you please explain the remark re tax on house sale? I'm selling up in France,hoping to move to Spain. Thanks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Basically if you sell your house for a profit and move to Spain in the same tax year you have to declare the gain and pay tax on it.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

dandyman said:


> Alborino, can you please explain the remark re tax on house sale? I'm selling up in France,hoping to move to Spain. Thanks.


As my top man Thrax of Frigiliana said (the fountain of many wise words ). But be careful as the spanish tax year starts in January. 

Remember in Spain the people you will interact with on this are jobsworths (I'm being as kind as I can ) and it is all down to you. Make sure you are bullet proof or the odd 30,000 of your budget can suddenly go astray


----------



## dandyman (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks,alborino and Thrax. Apologies for redirecting this thread. can anyone give me a link me to where this law is explained ( en ingles ).


----------

